# Grumpy when tired...



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Our V is amazing, he is lovable, social and loves people and dogs. No issues at all with socialization etc. He is good with kids and other dogs, the nipping is good (although poor little dude is teething). 

EXCEPT...

When he is sleeping on the couch/his bed and we go to wake him (to pee/go to bed/move him) he growls and isn't impressed. We touch him over and over and he eventually gets over it...but I really don't like that he snarls/growls..it's a little agressive. 

Not sure how to handle this/deal with this. Thoughts?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

"let sleeping dogs lie"

But seriously I understand why you're worried. First, IMO growls are better than bites without warning. second, how old is the pup? Are you sure it's not a groan? Third, I wouldn't move him by grabbing his collar in case he does decide to bite. Use a leash. Call his name and wake him before actually moving him. Maybe have a word that means I'm going to pick u up/move you. Get him off the couch/bed as soon as possible if he's going to claim space there. I literally kicked Dozer out when he growled before at us or penny for moving him in bed. He still growls but I continue doing what I'm doing instead of backing down and he gets over it. But please inform children to leave the dog alone when he sleeps.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looks like you are doing well by touching him and I would keep doing it.

Perhaps, what we did with Sam might be of some help. We did not allow Sam on the couch unilt he was totally and completely domesticated. Since he was not allowed on elevated places, I moved down to his level. Watched TV on the floor, constantly interacting with the dog (I used him as a headrest and sometimes as a blanket if it was cold). Bottom line, we kept touching him so I guess we the difference may be in that we encouraged Sam to sleep beside us, touching us


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the only issue we have with Ruby. We went through this when she was a young pup. It got so bad to the point we had to put a leash on her and pull her to wake her. She even nipped once...never happened again.

We can touch her now when she sleeps no problem, just the moving her or repositioning her she would do a very slight growl. If she does, she gets yelled at and is told to go on the floor. She usually has her head low and tail between the legs. She does not like to be yelled at.

We decided to call her when we want her to get up or move and she will respond even in a dead sleep.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It happened to us too when Elza was small. But only a couple of times. I made sure this will not happen regularly or at all. 

I suggest whatever and whenever you do it do not back off or feel scared. It's very important not to show fear or hesitation. 
If you would be in a deep sleep and all of a sudden someone tries to move you, you would feel grumpy too. Obviously it's not a reason for her to feel she can growl or snarl but you have to understand the situation. 

What we did is wake her first by calling her name then tell her to move. It did happen that we wouldn't let her on the sofa after that. If she's up on it she's not allowed to play, get excited, bring toys up. If she tries to she's been pushed down or told to go to her bed. 
Many months now and she moves out of the way as soon as we move. If she's laying down on my leg and I want to get up all I do just move forward and she will reposition herself without a sound. 
You could also teach her to being invited first before she can go up on the sofa/bed. We also put a blanket over it and she knows that's where she has to lay. Except when she climbs all over us! :


----------

